# protein shakes



## matyasss (Dec 12, 2011)

how many protein shakes are you supposed to have a day and how frequently do you take them?


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 13, 2011)

matyasss said:


> how many protein shakes are you supposed to have a day and how frequently do you take them?



I like to get in 2-2.5 grams per pound of bodyweight of protein daily. Other than my solid meals I usually have at least 3 Synthepure shakes thru out the day.


----------



## mc63s (Dec 13, 2011)

You don't need shakes as long as you are getting adequate amounts of protein from your diet but I have three shakes a day thru out the day.


----------



## matyasss (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. That's what I been doing.I just can't seem to get any bigger.


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 15, 2011)

ALIN said:


> I like to get in 2-2.5 grams per pound of bodyweight of protein daily. Other than my solid meals I usually have at least 3 Synthepure shakes thru out the day.



Agreed!!  SynthePure is my favorite supplement on or off gear.


----------



## niceman (Dec 15, 2011)

matyasss said:


> Thanks guys. That's what I been doing.I just can't seem to get any bigger.



you eat smaller meals more times a day or 3-4 large meals a day?


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 15, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> Agreed!!  SynthePure is my favorite supplement on or off gear.



:yeahthat:


----------



## User007 (Dec 19, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> Agreed!!  SynthePure is my favorite supplement on or off gear.



i will to try this stuff too. i'm excited


----------

